# Packing with Boer goat?



## slpayne (May 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever packed with a Boer goat? I would be packing just on trails and not long many day pack trips.


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

Full boers tend to be a little short legged and muscle bound to be a great packer. THere is a certain leg length to muscle ratio that needs to exist for a really good packer so that's why most boers that pack are crosses of dairy types.

THat said, if he can do it, he can do it. He may not be the greatest but he's yours.
Watch for overheating till he gets in shape.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi,

We have two boer cross wethers that are terrific at packing and driving. They are very stocky and have large amounts of stamina. Just last week they pulled a gang disc in the field to plant barley . Then the next day they went on a two mile hike. 
So , I think boers make great work goats. Good luck with yours.

Bambi


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Bambi

What are your Boer crosses other parents?


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I have a full blood boer named Gyro who is an awesome packer and cart goat. He is extremely gymnastic, strong, smart, and willing. He has great legs and feet. His half brother, Ouija, is half boer (same dad) and half la mancha. He is a pain in the butt, a calamity-jane, a big bully, and has weak ankles. But we love him because he sticks like glue to us and comes when we call.

My other two goats are alpine mixes, and they are much more suited for packing because of their long legs and more cooperative attitudes. But I wouldn't trade the boers for anything. Gyro is a real gem, and tough as nails. Never complains.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Jake,

Our two boers are mostly boer with a tiny bit of alpine , I think. They were unwanted so we took them. They have been super good workers.
We have only had one problem , one of the boys (Hector) has very sharp horns. I had to make him padded horn protectors which he wears 
when he is with the herd. Without the horn protectors , he was slicing holes in all the other goats.
We have a herd of 20 goats, 16 nubians,2 jersey/alpine cross, and the two boer crosses. I don't understand why everyone is so negative about nubians. I love the breed , they are good for milking as well as working (carts & packing).

Bambi


----------



## IceDog (Aug 1, 2010)

> I had to make him padded horn protectors which he wears when he is with the herd. Without the horn protectors , he was slicing holes in all the other goats.


Bambi, two of my dominant does had sharp horn tips. I found my old bottom of the pecking order doe with her side ripped up one day. I nipped the sharp ends of the two dominant does' horns that day. They're blunt now and no more injuries.


----------



## imported_Bambi (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi Icedog,

It's weird, but his horns are sharp on the sides , not the ends.The sides of his horns are like knife blades. We debated over whether or not to have him dehorned or just put guards over them. We always dull all of our horned goats so there will not be any problems.When the boer wether (Hector) is working he is fine, but when he is playing with the rest of the herd , he is too aggressive and slices holes in the others. I keep his horn protectors on all the time.

Bambi


----------

